# How many here living in CA



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

How many people in this forum live in California. Sound off.

I'm from Ventura County


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

LA County!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Murrieta, Riverside County.


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

Sacramento


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

Orange County


----------



## caduckgunner (May 20, 2007)

San Bernardino County


----------



## eccotecc (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm from Mariposa county.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Marin*

Marin County here.


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

West Sacramento here.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Orange County here too.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

LA County!


----------



## bubblehead (Jan 3, 2008)

Redlands, San Bernardino County, the largest county in the US at 22,000 square miles!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Orange County.


----------



## SaGriffie (Dec 5, 2007)

LA too.


----------



## Fastlane225 (Dec 18, 2007)

San Fernando, L.A. County.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*nor cal in the house*

rohnert park


----------



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

Calaveras county


----------



## alex092957 (May 8, 2006)

*Best town*

Sacramento


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

LA for me. Silverlake area specifically.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ventura...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

L.A. County

"It's time for Dodger baseball"


----------



## Mister BLASTEE (May 28, 2008)

reppin'
L.A. County


----------



## Sig-Bob (Jun 11, 2008)

Riverside County. City of Perris


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

Mendocino County


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sacramento! and no i aint a kings fan...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

ya0 said:


> Sacramento! and no i aint a kings fan...


That leaves 29 other possibilities.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Pasadena CALIF !!:smt038


----------



## Almost Illegal (Jul 21, 2008)

Canyon Country CA


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

In between L.A. and O.C. here :smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

What's between LA and OC? :mrgreen:


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

Placer County here


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to HGF/California jadog!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Alameda County


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

LA county is my spot


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!! Quite a few of us. Maybe we ought to try and put together a shoot somewhere?


----------



## flamefighter451 (Dec 4, 2008)

Burbank

Springfield 1911 9mm target
Springfield 1911 .45 Gi (soon)
Smith & Wesson .40 410s


----------



## gbp (Oct 10, 2008)

East Bay,,, Belly of the Beast


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

East Bay - 94546...

:smt083:smt083:smt083


----------



## checkenbach (Oct 19, 2008)

Solano(Benicia)


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Orange County


----------



## Doc Amentler (Dec 29, 2008)

Used to live in SoCal, now in Sacramento.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

OC - RSM

Big Brother already knows where I live.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Near the House of Mouse


----------



## Onaway417 (May 6, 2009)

Kern County


----------



## einirvine (Mar 19, 2009)

San Juan Capistrano


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

Contra Costa!:smt023


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

Im coming to san diego the 19th to check it out. 

lived in calaveras county about 10 years ago (valley springs)


----------



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

OC:smt168


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ventura*

Ventura County


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I grew up in Alameda Co, Hayward.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

jadog said:


> Placer County here


plus 1


----------



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

Silicon Valley/Santa Cruz area.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

yuba/sutter


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

South Bay.


----------



## lilrays (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello:

I'm from the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fresno


----------



## armada (Apr 24, 2010)

Livermore, East San Francisco Bay.


----------



## gunpacker (Jan 9, 2010)

El Dorado County
Come on,, I can't be the only Hillbillie in here :drooling: !!!!!


----------



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

San Mateo County here. Or somewhere south of SF if you like. :mrgreen:


Regards,

Alex


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Santa Monica


----------



## ricks0e (Sep 13, 2010)

* I am new to the boards.

currently in Merced county.... originally from San Francisco. *


----------



## xenaxdsc (Nov 28, 2010)

siskiyou county (70 miles south of Oregon border)


----------



## vtarider (Dec 10, 2010)

ventura county...ca


----------



## Swiftyjuan (Jul 3, 2011)

Madera County here!


----------



## Mike - PM9/P380 (May 17, 2011)

Sacramento. Let's hear it for Sheriff Scott Jones!


----------



## CA357 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sutter Creek


----------



## epenergy (Aug 30, 2011)

The county of KERN, the leading county of CCW's in the state of California where I say, if your coming to get my guns you better bring yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sychodad (Nov 5, 2011)

LA County


----------



## speedrrracer (Dec 17, 2011)

North County San Diego...you know it must be great to live in CA, because we're staying even in the face of our wacky gun laws


----------



## SeanM (Jul 16, 2012)

I live just south of Sacramento Ca....


----------



## sandman (Sep 20, 2012)

Northridge, Ca


----------



## moyneur (Dec 4, 2011)

*Cali member*

El Toro NOT Lake Forest
South Orange County


----------



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Sonoma County, place of Wine, Beer, and the hidden Gun owners.


----------



## toolguy1964 (Dec 7, 2012)

Solano County


----------



## mixmasterrdx (Dec 7, 2012)

Orange County, CA


----------



## garyvale (Nov 12, 2012)

San Berdoo County checking in


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

San Bernardino county. The largest bankrupt county in the country !


----------



## gunfun (Apr 9, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## Blue1958 (Apr 12, 2013)

LAs Westside. Looking to sell 1000 rounds of 38 special.


----------



## eolivares1976 (Apr 19, 2013)

Whittier here


----------



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

Shasta County. Go Giants!!

Lovefshn


----------



## beaudog (Mar 11, 2013)

San Luis Obispo County


----------



## peopleofthesun (May 3, 2013)

Fresno here.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mission Viejo


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in Westminster. We have 3 gun shops in this town and several fairly close.
Orange, Fountain Valley, Costa Mesa.
A good range is in Stanton.
Been to an outdoor range in Corona, pretty fun but expensive.


----------



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

Shasta County. The local Sheriff seems to be pro CCW.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Butte County


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Orange County


----------



## SLOSJM (Jul 17, 2013)

San Luis Obispo County


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

Riverside


----------



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

San Jose for last thirteen years.


----------



## panchovilla3 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in OC. Been here since '84.


----------



## John12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rocklin, about 22 miles from Sacramento.


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

Sacramento


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Orange County.


----------

